# NY Bee Wellness Workshop- Honeybee Disease & Management July 7-9



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

http://nybeewellness.org/events-classes/

The Friday evening talk by Medhat Nasr is "What is killing our bees: looking north of the 49, Lessons Learned”


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

Agenda

Register: through SQUARE https://squareup.com/store/ny-bee-wellness-inc


NY Bee Wellness Workshop, July 7-9 2017
126 Charlton Hall, Morrisville State College, Morrisville NY
*Friday July 7, 7-9pm “What is killing our bees: looking north of the 49, Lessons Learned” - Medhat Nasr

*Saturday July 8
9a-9:15 Welcome, Introductions, Overview. Expectations - P. Bono
9:15a- 10:30a Disease Overview: diagnosis and treatments – Medhat Nasr

10:30-10:45a Break 
10:45a- 12n Behavioral Resistance to Varroa, grooming, VSH breeding- Jennifer Tsuruda

12n- 1p Lunch

1p-2:15p Proactive Beekeeping: what to do for inspection, making decisions and record keeping-- Medhat Nasr
2:15-2:30p Break 
2:30-3:30 Honey Bee Nutrition, basic nutritional needs of bees, why you should feed, when you should feed, and how you can feed- Jennifer Tsuruda

3:30-4:30pm – Wintering --- Medhat Nasr

4:30-5p Questions. Closing- All


*Sunday July 9, 9a-5pm Limited to 24 participants, Hive inspections and labwork: 3-4 hours of hive inspections and assessments, examining samples for AFB, Nosema, microscope use.
Instructors: Jennifer Tsuruda, Medhat Nasr, Aaron Morris, and TBA


----------

